# What are some grass-like plants?



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

I was looking into Mondo Grass, but I was told that it's not actually aquatic.

I know of Dwarf Hairgrass, but I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

dwarf hairgrass can be found in packages at petsmart, or online. Ebay has a few sellers. Otherwise, I think there are some other types of hairgrass as well.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

Jungle val, crypt spiralis, crypt balansae, microsword, dwarf saggitaria...all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Blyxa Japonica is also another grassy plant. You can go to aquariumplants.com, they have all of these mentioned.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

You can also buy plants on Aquabid.


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

Ooooh, Dwarf Sagittaria looks nice!


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone! I think I've got a nice list of plants to work with :3


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

where in ontario are you? I have a bunch of Dwarf sag I can sell you dirst cheap. Im in Markham


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I love microsword as a grassy foreground  it can handle low - high light and doesnt have that skinny hairgrass look.


----------



## cheylillymama (Apr 30, 2013)

Love love love microsword! Im working on making a grassy lawn border in my ten gallon with it.
if it works how I want it too Im gonna do the same in my 20 longs that are cycling for the arrival of my birthday and anniversary gifts from my husband.
One will be an Npt sorority and the other will be a blue velvet shrimp tank.


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Just a shout out for the Topfin packages of DH sold at Petsmart/co. 

I thought I would have a hard time getting it to grow, but it has totally taken over. My problem now is containment.


----------

